# Iphone and Android "bes" software



## jamesb2 (Dec 8, 2007)

Does either the Iphone or android device have a blackberry "bes" equivalent? I am looking to get something that will restrict what users can install, lock the device remotely, push exchange email, and wipe a device remotely. We are looking to migrate away from Blackberry (finally!). Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------

